# Training for the inground fence has begun.



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the board. I have an inground fence and love it. Were you told to have someone on the other side wave a flag as the dogs approached and yell something like "watch out!"? It really helped. 

I've had one for years. My latest Golden, Chaucer, doesn't even bother chasing the deer. When they leave or when they're on the other side of the fence, he just lies there watching, like it's a TV show!

Good luck with your training.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like they did Great and you did GReat setting up a training plan for them.

Hooch


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the encouragement. This was only my first day. The directions say training should take 14 days. 

At some point during the training I will have a friend bring a dog over to test the goldens. That won't be for a while though. This weekend will be fun because I live right next to a ball field. There is only a chain link fence separating my property and left field. There are youth baseball games all weekend long. I plan on watching the games with the goldens. With the kids running all around, it will be a good test to keep them in the area.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had an invisible fence installed the beginning of May. I love it. I still get scared, even though Brady has only been "zapped" twice, and has never challenged it, but I am beginning to be more relaxed about it. My IF trainer said that these things are designed for Goldens.

A problem I have, is that Brady can use a lot more of the yard than he realizes. I am still trying to encourage him to go closer to the bounderies.

Oh, beware, when I took Brady to Ryley's Run, there were two times that he just would not move. Sat down and refused to walk. I looked around, and saw a little flag (for gas lines or something) about 20 feet from us. I had to have my daughter stand in front of it, then he was fine. There was also a vendor tent he would not go near, it was the same color purple as some of our flags, and I think when he saw it blowing in the wind it looked like a "BIG FLAG" to him.

Good luck!


----------



## Defer (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack the thread or anything but has anyone tried the wirless fences (just a radio transmitter, no wires, but the same principle)? Are they as good as the wire based systems?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Defer said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread or anything but has anyone tried the wirless fences (just a radio transmitter, no wires, but the same principle)? Are they as good as the wire based systems?


Hi! I use a wireless remote when we camp or sometimes when we visit folks and bring the girls. I very much like it! The only thing I wish they had is a stubborn dog collar...the signal is somewhat weaker than the regular e-fence and one of my dogs likes to test the boundary:doh:. That's decreasing with age though.

If we don't have a site with electric, we just take a long-life marine battery with an adapter.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Defer said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread or anything but has anyone tried the wirless fences (just a radio transmitter, no wires, but the same principle)? Are they as good as the wire based systems?


Yep that's what I use. It's basically the same training and to others point the average golden learns much quicker than 14 days. I think Daisy had it down in a few hours total. As to the comparison of the systems there are positives for both. The wire systems allow you to cater the system to your particular yard space so if you have an irregular yard or more of a square or rectangular space you can utilize the whole the yard. The radio signal emits in what amounts to be a circular pattern. The circle can cover as little as 30 feet or up to a circle that is a half an acre. I had to mess with the location of my unit to maximize the coverage of our yard for the dog but not get into our neighbors. The benefits of the radio wave system are somewhat obvious, no wires to bury and it's portable so if you travel you can take it with you. The other less known benefit is that the dog continues to be "corrected" the whole time it is out of the range as opposed to the inground systems where I believe it only zaps as they cross. I've heard stories of dogs getting out of the zone and not wanting to come back in because they'll get zapped again. I believe the systems are roughly the same price. I paid around $250 for mine. I go through a battery every 3 months or so at about $4/ea from Daisy field supply. As to the strength it has 6 settings and I've never had to go past number 2. Can't imagine the zap at 6.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a wireless system, but I found that with two collars the boundary is not the same. Maybe it was conflicting with the wired system. Anyways, I broke down and bought 2 stubborn collars for the goldens to use on the wired system. 

If any of you are interested in buying my wireless system, I am willing to part with it. It comes with 2 collars and some flags. PM me and we can strike up a good deal.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you seen the new 'comfort collars'? They don't make them in stubborn dog size yet, but they look so much nicer and comfi-er....


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Day two of the training was great. We took both out on long leads. We made it a happy time for them. I did some gardening, my hubby brushed the goldens. The goldens looked at the flags and did not venture close to them. 

This will not take long at all. I am so happy about that.


----------

